# [HPC] Migracion Diskless a DiskFull

## koyo

Saludos a todos.

Hace unos meses he montado un pequeño cluster tipo Beowulf utilizando para ello Gentoo Linux y siguiendo la guía elaborada por  Harald Röck. La cual configura el cluster utilizando clientes (todos con una configuracion de hardware igual) diskless (Sin disco duro y se importa el sistema operativo mediante NFS). 

Lastimosamente en un nuevo proyecto que hemos iniciado es obligatorio utilizar ciertas herramientas propietarias como FLUENT y MATLAB que si bien tienen la opción de trabajar en paralelo su rendimiento en sistemas con nodos diskless deja mucho que desear (el aumento en la latencia es abrumador). En conversaciones con diferentes usuarios de estos paquetes computacionales nos han informado que la mejor opción para trabajar en paralelo con estos productos en hacer uso de clientes diskfull (Con el sistema operativo instalado localmente).

Para tratar de hacer esta migración y no perder el tiempo invertido en la configuración del sistema operativo diskless estoy buscando la mejor forma de cargar esta instalación (realizada en un ambiente chroot de mi maquina principal) en los nodos, había pensado utilizar el Howto Stage4 pero en ocasiones pasadas que he tratado de seguir el tutorial siempre ha resultado en un total fiasco (sistema inestable). Pregunto entonces lo siguiente es:

 ¿Es posible utilizando el comando rsync -avz cargar el sistema instalado en el nodo maestro y ubicarlo en los nodos de calculo utilizando un liveCD (reemplazando la descarga del stage3 por el sistema configurado para los clientes diskless)?

 ¿Alguien ha tenido problemas similares, que solución ha implementado?

¿Alguien ha ejecutado con exito el tutorial Stage4?

No queda mas que despedirme y agradecer a todo aquel que me pueda ayudar a encontrar una solución optima a este problema.

----------

## JotaCE

Dejame ver si entendi bien. tu quieres usar tu maquina principal para usar esa misma configuracion en tus maquinas clientes ?

dicho de otro modo.... quieres clonar tu maquina principal en las otras ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bootea tu nodo diskless, particiona el futuro disco rígido contenedor acorde a tus necesidades, monta tus particiones nuevas y ejecuta:

```
cp -ax /* /punto_de_montaje/del_disco_rigido
```

De ahi en mas es solo cuestión de darle soporte al kernel para la controladora IDE o SATA si no lo tuviera y modificar grub y fstab para que en lugar de apuntar a la red usando NFS apunten a tus particiones. Eso es todo, lo he hecho unas cuantas veces siempre booteando desde un livecd en realidad pero agregarle el -x al comando cp debería funcionar también.

A ver si sirve.

Salud!

----------

## koyo

Bueno, trate una solución similar y me ha funcionado. Esta fue la siguiente:

Booteo del nodo  desde un liveCD (Sabayon)

 Particionar el disco rigido del nodo (cfdisk)

 Ejecutar rsync -avz root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/opt/diskless/default/ /mnt/gentoo/

 Entrar al ambiente chroot (Guia de instalacion Gentoo)

 Instalar GRUB

 Recompilar el kernel.

 Instalar cliente DHCP

 Configurar fstab y grub.conf

 Reiniciar

----------

